# Ridgid TS2424- Fix or Flip?



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys-
First post here. I’ve got a Ridgid TS2424 Table Saw w/ the Herculift, webbed cast iron wings, and the motor that hangs off the back. I’m trying to decide if I should sell it and upgrade to a new table saw, or spend money on upgrading the thing.

A few things- it runs well, missing the guard completely. Fence/rails seem to be good- except I REALLY don’t like how loose the fence can get. I have to make sure I push back on the fence before locking it in place to make sure it’s square on the rails. Seems to me it’s easy to be off a little bit without me noticing. When I’m running wood through it, it seems as if I have to put a decent amount of pressure against the wood to the fence in order to keep it lined against the fence (is that normal, or does it need an alignment?) Otherwise it seems as if the wood travels away from the fence as it’s fed through the blade.

Space is an issue for me in my new, single car garage shop. The motor hanging off the back does inhibit quite a bit of precious space. I noticed the new models mount the motor underneath. I also like that the new ones incorporate dust collection.

Additionally, I DO have a set of NEW, extension rails I picked up on a whim. I could build out a wider table, or sell them to put towards a new model.

Since this thing is fairly old, I’m assuming that the new table saws have better fence/rail technology for more accurate, straighter cuts? Again, newer incorporates dust collection and under mounted motors for better storage space.

As always, I’m on a budget. I figure I can get ~$250 for the existing model on Craigslist. I’m looking at an equivalent Ridgid or Delta for the $550 range. So I’d be out of pocket $300 or so if I sold this one and upgraded…

What do you guys suggest? Can I spend that $300 and upgrade my existing table saw to be better than what’s currently on the market in that price range? OR- do I just clean her up, sell her, and buy something brand new?

With all that said, those track saws sure are looking good too! 

I really appreciate the input guys!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So the new ridgid uses a similar fence. The new delta at lowes would be in your budget and have a better fence. The saw you have is a great saw, and aside from the better fence and dust collection there isn't anything better on the new saw. 

Only you can decide if it's worth the upgrade. Me, I'd get a new fence.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you can adjust the fence to where it would work well for you I would be inclined to fix up the saw you have. There should be adjustments on the fence to alien it with the table so it would at least lock down very close to where it should be. Some saws you have to measure the distance between the fence and the miter gauge groove on each set-up. I had a craftsman saw you had to slide the fence past the dimension you wanted and move the fence to the left before it would lock down straight with the table. I have also used saws with a fence that had a separate lock lever for the back of the fence so you could be sure to lock it down straight. I think before I would replace the fence system on a saw I would replace the saw and get one with a bigger motor also. 

In warmer weather you might push the saw out in the driveway to give you more space. When I had a one car garage shop I had a saw with a direct drive motor so I didn't have the motor hanging out the back.


----------



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Interesting- thanks for the insight guys! How much do you think I could ask for the current Ridgid TS2424? Again, it's in great shape. Do you think $250 is about right, or could I get more for it?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep in mind, with the budget of 550 you'll be staying in e same class of saw. 

250 is pretty accurate for the used value of that saw


----------



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Right... and as a Weekend Warrior DIY guy (no pro use), I think this class of saw is good for me for now.

Question- does anyone know if Big Box stores offer sales on power tools for MLK Day?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

As a weekend warrior this class of saw will be more than enough.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 2424, which i picked up for $100. Your $250 number might be a little high. I don't think spending 550 on a new saw would greatly improve the quality of the cuts. 

I would upgrade the mitre fence, but I consider that separate from the saw.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have a saw that you have never tuned up, I would try tuning it and put on a good quality blade before doing anything. If it works better then you can consider improvements you can make. A link belt and a new fence would then be worth considering.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree...I don't think you'll find the new saws in your price range work all that much better than yours ( or any better really) For the money you'd spend, you could get a new fence, and solid cast iron wings if the current ones bother you.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

In my opinion, there is really only one smart option, and that is to fix up the saw that you currently have. Your current saw is fairly equivalent to a new $500 saw (as mentioned by other people), so your net gain will be pretty close to zero (and you'll be out $250+).

Furthermore, even if you get a new saw, you're going to have to figure out how to get it adjusted properly. So, making adjustments is going to be needed on both a used saw and a new one.

The first thing I would do would be to try and find the original owner's manual for the saw. I can't speak for Ridgid tools, but my Craftsman owner's manual was a great help in getting the saw set up. I've read numerous posts from people about problems with their saws, all of which could have been solved just by going through the owner's manual. And, since most of them are free online somewhere, there's really no excuse for not having one.

Get the manual, go through it step-by-step to get the saw adjusted, get a new blade, then evaluate where you're at.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Prop said:


> Hey guys-
> First post here. I’ve got a Ridgid TS2424 Table Saw w/ the Herculift, webbed cast iron wings, and the motor that hangs off the back. I’m trying to decide if I should sell it and upgrade to a new table saw, or spend money on upgrading the thing.
> 
> i own two similar saws and opted to keep them over a 70s unisaw i refurbished.
> ...


from my comments, i'm in the "keep what you got" camp. that's a forever saw that will handle whatever a hobbyist wants to do with proper alignment, blade and feed rate. and that saw's rails can be slid to the right for added rip capacity to the right of the blade as an easy and free way to increase the rip capacity from 24" to 36". it renders the tape on the rail useless, but than can be replaced and i never use the saw mounted tape anyway. my practice is, as noted in shopnotes magazine, to use the same tape measure to take all measurements during a project.

here's my 2412, with the OEM fence system and my emerson electric built c-man 10" TS with a delta t2 fence. both, once i invested a little time and effort to get the blade and fence aligned properly, will deliver levels of accuracy that are comparable to more expensive TSs. and if you read WOOD magazine, they use a ridgid 3650 (a successor design to your saw built oversees) in fabricating the pieces for many of their projects. i wish i had a 2424 as i'd 240 the motor to get better mileage out of my 30amp shop subpanel, along with faster blade start up.

BTW, pic 3 shows the reversed herc-u-lift on my 2412. my 10" CI emerson built c-man is teh last pic. i have it on another herc-u-lift i got for $20. the herc-u-lift is one of the best mobile bases ever made as it has 4 swiveling caster making it more maneuverable then the mobile bases with two fixed wheels.

and here are links to M&D mower, which sells ridgid parts. figures 5 and 6 show the components needed for the blade guard/splitter.

http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/ridgid/TS24240.pdf

and the owners manual for your 2424:

https://www.gardnerinc.com/manuals/...ls/table saws/TS2424_6127/TS2424_6127_eng.pdf


----------

